
Cargo Cult Capital - peter123
http://blog.altosventures.com/vc/2007/07/cargo_cult_capi.html
======
jongraehl
There's a common pattern in some of the articles submitted here.

Intro (may be >50% the total length): interesting concept, visualization,
statistic, or anecdote (that I've seen dozens of times by now)

Body: (sometimes barely related to or supported by the teaser) - some random
piece of advice in the vein of the author's coaching business.

It's the tactic of a parasite, and apparently effective, too.

~~~
jacquesm
That's all true, however this particular one contained a nugged that is of
some value:

"Real entrepreneurs cut through the hype - they know what is essential. Their
sense of pride doesn't come from who they know or what others think - it comes
from making a contribution and creating value. They will do it their own way -
which won't include wads of cash from outsiders. They figure out how to do
more with less by using their brains, guts, and sweat.

Disruptive new entrants that topple giants belong to determined, frugal and
independent minded entrepreneurs - and in their minds, the true stars are the
customers they serve and their tireless co-workers who help turn dreams into
realities."

That sounds pretty good to me.

------
warfangle
"From a genetic perspective, humans beings are still pretty much identical to
neanderthals who honed their instincts roaming the Earth for more than two
million years."

Pardon, but I'd like to take issue with this. Our (collective, humanity)
genome has been evolving faster and faster - to the point where a neanderthal
who was taught english could probably not even communicate with you on an
uneven level, much less an identical one - and this is from '07 -
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/12/071211-human...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/12/071211-human-
evolution.html)

~~~
yosh
There's also debate on whether Neanderthals are a subspecies of human or a
separate species altogether, so there's obviously enough genetic differences
to fuel that debate.

